# NOS Ful-Floating Stingray-Ray Seat



## 60sstuff (Mar 13, 2019)

Mint in the Original Box is this 1968 version (with FUL-Floating seat post) complete with instructions.

The box graphics are as cool as the seat and strut assembly.

Chris.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 13, 2019)

Cool stuff


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 13, 2019)

Very Cool! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Artweld (Mar 13, 2019)

60sstuff said:


> Mint in the Original Box is this 1968 version (with FUL-Floating seat post) complete with instructions.
> 
> The box graphics are as cool as the seat and strut assembly.
> 
> ...



Awesome display great graphics. Priceless 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 13, 2019)

Pogo , get them parts out ther for sale ! Too many folks hoarding is killing the hobby.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Mar 16, 2019)

Outstanding Example


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 17, 2019)

What was this set made for, the only violet stingrays in 68 were girls bikes, but I guess it would work on a custom grape krate also, wish I had the pogo !!


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 17, 2019)

Overhauler said:


> What was this set made for, the only violet stingrays in 68 were girls bikes, but I guess it would work on a custom grape krate also, wish I had the pogo !!




Yes, the pogo seat post was a one year deal (1968), but Schwinn made these Ful-Floating seats to adapt to various years and colors. 
The striped seats came in blue, green, violet and possibly more colors for the pre Krate years.
As it shows on the box (wing tip chain guard) which could be a 65/66/67 “Boys” Violet Stingray that you could have mounted this seat on.

Chris.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 9, 2022)

I had a member ask me about the instruction sheet for mounting the Ful-Floating seats on an early wingtip Stingray.

Here ya go, just in case others are curious.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 9, 2022)

very cool stuff !!


----------



## MBlue6 (Jan 9, 2022)

That seat is what dreams are made of. I will find one in a box one day.  I have every color out of the box.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Jan 17, 2022)

My Cotton Picker has the Pogo seat-post, I was told by the original owner it was original to the bike ?
I knew they were discontinued after a short run, but I had not heard it was" '68 only "


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 17, 2022)

Too cool.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 17, 2022)

Vicious Cycle said:


> My Cotton Picker has the Pogo seat-post, I was told by the original owner it was original to the bike ?
> I knew they were discontinued after a short run, but I had not heard it was" '68 only "



Pogo seat post came on 68 Krates only.  It was an accessory as well, so could have been easily added later on when Cotton Pickers came out, but not original to that bike


----------

